
Winlink 2000 Radio-Email System Overview (2009) - apsec112
http://www.arrl-mdc.net/Winlink/MDCWL2KOVwAM.htm
======
neftaly
ARDOP[0] is the planned replacement data protocol for Winlink, and is slowly
shaping out to be a faster, OS-agnostic open source system.

Unfortunately, there's still a FCC limit[1] on HAM radio "symbol rate", which
hamstrings these systems by forcing low bandwidth operation, though there has
been some official traction in updating the rules.

[0]:
[https://www.winlink.org/content/ardop_overview](https://www.winlink.org/content/ardop_overview)

[1]: [http://www.arrl.org/news/arrl-files-symbol-rate-petition-
wit...](http://www.arrl.org/news/arrl-files-symbol-rate-petition-with-fcc)

------
Animats
There's also SailMail.[1] This is a minimal e-mail system for ocean sailing
yachts. It uses HF radio, and there are 20 shore stations licensed in the
Maritime Radio Service for connections. It's intended for boats with limited
electrical power and electronics. Stan Honey, who invented ETAK, the first car
navigation system, is behind it. He's into sailing, and holds the
transatlantic sailing speed record.

[1] [https://sailmail.com/](https://sailmail.com/)

~~~
dzhiurgis
As I mentioned earlier - is there still much use of Sailmail when you've got
Iridium? The investment seems so huge if you compare both.

------
mathewpeterson
I was really disappointed to see that Winlink was dependent on Microsoft
Windows but I was absolutely astonished that the only open source client (e.g.
pac linux) were hosted on SourceForge and _still_ kept in CVS repository. That
was a complete show stopper for me to even try to use the software or even
feel compelled to contribute.

However, it's very disappointing to see all the closed sourced / propriety
software and protocols in the Amateur Radio community since I feel the whole
hobby is founded on DIY and hackers, in the true definition of the word.

Luckily, some very smart people are re-writing the Winlink 2000 libraries and
apps using Golang, it's called Pat[1] which makes this tech much more viable
in 2017. It's projects like this that give me a little more hope that this
hobby is still active and has a chance at surviving.

1\. [http://getpat.io/](http://getpat.io/)

73, KD9BKC

~~~
dzhiurgis
What is the practicality of this tho?

I've sailed with a guy who had a Pactor modem + SSB radio + frequency thingy +
one of the rigging cables made into 11 meter antenna.

Yes, it was cool AF from nerdy standpoint - calculate propagation and you can
dial anywhere in the world. But also it's a huge investment. IIRC Inmarsat
gives you all-you-can-eat (apparently the spectrum gets quite saturated in
some areas quite saturated) matchbox sized modem that connects to your iPhone
for $100 per month.

You'd have to sail for many years to break even and probably have worse
experience all the time.

~~~
jdietrich
Until very recently, satellite broadband was unobtanium for most leisure
sailors. It's much cheaper now, but $800 for an Iridium Go hotspot and $124/mo
for service is still steep for leisure sailors who might occasionally need to
send an email at sea. Any bluewater boat should have a decent HF rig for
safety, so adding a Winlink system is basically free.

------
jron
Amateur Radio sure loves Windows. The relationship has always baffled me.

~~~
matthewmcg
And DOS (back in the day):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KA9Q](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KA9Q)

